# Elmer's Geared (Hypocycloidal) Steam Engine



## Inky Engines

Just completed this one, being the eleventh of Elmer's Engines built by Inky Engines.  This is a nice engine to build, and not particularly difficult if care is taken in alignment of the gears - its also interesting to watch running, particularly at slow speed.  The downside as previously noted by other contributors (and Elmer himself) is the cost of the gears.  

Here are the pictures and You Tube video - as with my other engines there is no build log other than the video, but I'm always more than happy to discuss further.



















[ame]http://youtu.be/qiuyH4lC3qg[/ame]



As for the next engine build I'm still undecided, but needless to say it will be another of Elmer's designs.  I presently have in mind three possibilities:  the #49 Vauxhall Donkey Pump; the #38 VR75 engine, possibly as part of a steam plant with boiler, etc; or the #17 Pumping Engine - any suggestions?

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## gus

Very impressive and fine craftsmanship.


----------



## rleete

So, did you make or buy the gears?  If purchased, can you give us a link?  Thanks.

BTW, you do very nice work.


----------



## Inky Engines

Gus / Rieete

Thanks for your kind comments.  The gears were both purchased from Boston Gear Company at Amazon.com - the part numbers are YI4872 (internal) and Y4836 (spur) - present cost is $109.82 for the pair.  Cost outside USA is significantly more with shipping and import taxes to pay.  I was fortunate to have the gears brought to the UK as a present from a relative.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## SilverSanJuan

Now THAT is quite the neat little gizmo you've built there.  Beautiful workmanship, and she runs sweet too.

Todd


----------



## Rockytime

Drop dead beautiful! I purchased the gears perhaps 15 years ago and paid around $50. Wow, things have changed. I made the base, bearing supports and a few of the small items and the flywheel. My business got in the way and the years rolled on by. Long story short the project is still on my bench. In addition I had a part time business of clock repair and since my retirement it has turned into full time. I have tried to stop my clock repair. I have pulled my ad in the phone book, cancelled my shop phone but old customers keep contacting me. My machine shop is getting dusty. So much for my sad story. :>) Anyway the engine is gorgeous.


----------



## nemoc

Nice work Geoff,  I'm really impressed it runs on breath power!


----------



## JoeWho

Very nice, if you're looking for a new project ...
I have a partially completed Corliss Steam Engine, I'm looking for somebody that would be interested in finishing it.
Castings, Materials & blueprints for a Model of a Corliss Steam Engine by Coles


----------



## Inky Engines

Joe Who

Thank you for the compliment.



> if you're looking for a new project ...
> I have a partially completed Corliss Steam Engine, I'm looking for somebody that would be interested in finishing it.
> Castings, Materials & blueprints for a Model of a Corliss Steam Engine by Coles



The Corliss engine is a major project and not on my prospective build list. My intentions are to build Elmer's VR75 as part of a live steam plant next.  I may also have a go at Elmer's Vauxhall Donkey pump.

I note the above is your first post - tradition has it that new members post some background information about themselves before becoming more involved in the forum.  Active members of the forum can post in the B&S section, but if you are simply looking to sell the part complete engine eBay would perhaps be a good option.

Good luck

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## Swift752

Rockytime:  Want to sell the gears?  I'd like to have for a reasonable price.  Thanks.  Swift752


----------



## steamdreamer88

Inky;
Beautiful workmanship. Might I ask where you acquired the drawings?

I am new to this site and VERY amateur in this field. Don't have any immediate plans to take on something as complex as this. Perhaps in the far away future.

Thanks


----------



## Sshire

Another beauty, Geoff.
I built Bill Reichart's Hypocycloidal and used Boston Gears. Someday I'll buy some gear cutters and learn to cut my own.


----------



## vascon2196

WOW!!!

This was my third engine build but it does not look as pretty as yours!

It also runs on "breath" power and I also purchased the gears from Boston Gear. I had a guy at an engine show "poo poo" my version because I purchased the gears...crazy right?

Anyway...if you bring this engine to a show...it will draw quite the crowd.

Amazing job!!!!!!!


----------



## Inky Engines

Steamdreamer88 

Good news - the engine is one of Elmer's designs, all of which are available for free download at www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html

Stan / Chris

This is a resurrected thread - I completed Elmer's Geared late 2012.  I'm not building Elmer's engines at the moment having been distracted by a very time consuming Minnie traction engine.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## gus

Sshire said:


> Another beauty, Geoff.
> I built Bill Reichart's Hypocycloidal and used Boston Gears. Someday I'll buy some gear cutters and learn to cut my own.




Hi Sshire,

No worries. There are now at least 6 HMEM members with some gear cutting
experience ready to help. Most of us goofed enough and finally cut good gears for the Webster and Rupnow engine timing gears.Chuck cut his own helical gears too. Gus hobbed worm gears with spiral taps.


----------

